# Can I use a Bac Water vial to reconstitute HCG???



## DaBeast25 (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got 5000iu of HCG but it's unexpectedly in an amp(it also came with an amp of solution, not bac water I think sodium chloride or whatever it's sometimes mixed with....

my two questions...

1. I can reconstitute HCG with Bac Water right?

2. Can I reconstitute and store the HCG in an extra empty bac water vial since I'll only be drawing about 250iu at a time? 
The bac water vial is plastic but since that's what they store the bac water in to begin with and that's what I planned on reconstituting the HCG with I'm assuming it would be ok, but I'm not sure.

thanks


----------



## Krazieone56 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes BAC water will work. 

KRAZIEONE


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 6, 2014)

Any problem storing the mixed hcg in the vial that the hcg comes in?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Bac water is fine. Keep it refrigerated. It's supposed to be stored in the vial you add bac water to.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 7, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> Bac water is fine. Keep it refrigerated. It's supposed to be stored in the vial you add bac water to.


That was the plan, but this hcg came with 5000iu in one amp.  I'll have to mix 1cc of bac water in the amp, draw it all, then I obviously need a vial to store it so I'm planning on just using the empty bac water vial that I have.  Those bac water vials are just different in that they're large and not glass.  

I thiugh ugh the hcg would have been in a vial.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 7, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> That was the plan, but this hcg came with 5000iu in one amp.  I'll have to mix 1cc of bac water in the amp, draw it all, then I obviously need a vial to store it so I'm planning on just using the empty bac water vial that I have.  Those bac water vials are just different in that they're large and not glass.
> 
> I thiugh ugh the hcg would have been in a vial.



you don't need a vial. Preload your slin pins, put them in a ziplock bag, then store them in the refrigerator.


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> you don't need a vial. Preload your slin pins, put them in a ziplock bag, then store them in the refrigerator.



Bingo.^^^


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 11, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bingo.^^^



That's what I did with some Ovigil brand from India. That's how it came as well. Two amps the HCG being 5000iu's

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is a video from start to injection:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCTaxWTUY04


----------

